# Molly Fry Out My Wahzoo!!!



## MooImmaFish (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahaha my Molly, Snowball, had 3 batches of fry and I seperated her from her hubby long long ago and I don't know what to do! I'm afraid she is going to have more babies, and I don't have room for more. Right now I am crying my eyes out cause my mom made me flush the new fry!*sad PLEASE HELP!*H2


----------



## Jasone487 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awwww come on lol, this fits right into my "live food" topic. could of been cichlid food down the road


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mollies can hold sperm for about 6 months so you may be looking at more fry coming.

Sorry your mom made you flush them, You might be able to take some to lfs and give them away or post on craigslist or something.


----------

